# Laptop oder PC ?



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

Hi Community,
Weihnachten steht bevor und ich habe schon etwas Geld gespart um mir ein neues System zuzulegen.
Es sollte hauptsächlich als "Entertaiment" System hinhalten, spielen würde ihh aber auch gerne.
Nun stellt sich die Frage ob PC oder Laptop.
Meine Preisvorstellungen liegen zwischen 900 und 1100.
Ich habe mir mal das ASUS X53Ka-AP006C näher angeschaut, was haltet ihr von dem Laptop ?
Im Desktop-Bereich steht dem Laptop ein arlt.com System (900-1000) entgegen.

Es ist mir klar, dass ein Laptop nie die Leistung eines Desktop-Systems erreichen kann,
aber um einiges praktischer ist (Mobilität etc...).

Wie lange wäre denn das ASUS Notebook neuen Spielen gewachsen ? (alles runter, 1024x768) ?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. November 2007)

Um mal einen Vergleich zu einem Desktop PC zu machen würde ich sagen, dass es einem E2xxx/E4Xxx mit einer Ati Radeon X16xx gleichkommt. Vielleicht kann dazu jemand vergleichbare Benchmark-Ergebnisse posten, hab leider keine.

Müsste also noch mind. 1 Jahr aushalten (sicher), aber ob es noch ein Jahr sein wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ein Laptop hat seinen Nutzen im Grunde nur in der Mobilität (Rechtfertigung für den höheren Preis). Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie oft bist du unterwegs und nutzt den Laptop auch tatsächlich > für Spiele im Besonderen. Denn ein vergleichbares DesktopSystem würde nur etwas über der Hälfte kosten, aber das weist du ja.

Dabei sollte erwähnt werden, dass eine Extra-Grafikkarte im Laptop meistens die Akkulaufzeit verringert > Einschränkung der Mobilität > (noch) weniger Nutzen für das Geld.

Falls du ein Laptop findest mit einen Intelprozzessor würde ich den vorziehen, den die Turions sind in der Regel langsamer als die Intelproz. und saugen zudem etwas mehr Strom (naja die Architektur um den Proz. herum)


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

und wie lange würde theoretisch ein 1000 Komplett Pc "halten"?
Also mit den Grundkomponenten

Intel C2D E6550 oder besser, und Geforce 8800 GTS


----------



## SkastYX (7. November 2007)

Bei der Graka würde ich dir zu einer 8800GT raten, dann sollte der pc in 2 Jahren sich noch gut zum spielen eignen, wenn nicht sogar länger.
Die CPU  würde ich gegen eine mit niedrigeren FSB  tauschen (e6600?) und die dann übertackten, dann hast du erstmal Leistung genug.


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

mhm,
und was ist mit dem Q6600 ?


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

Mit nem QuadCore baust du natürlich für die Zukunft auf, da CPU's mit mehreren Kernen immer gefragter werden. Zwar gibt es im Moment noch keine all zu große Unterstützung, aber das wird sich ziemlich flott ändern.

EG


----------



## SkastYX (7. November 2007)

Tolle CPU, und wenn du viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig am laufen hast sogar genial, aber aus reiner Spieler sicht lohnt es sich immer noch nicht, auch wenn Crysis eine hand voll % mehr Leistung hat.
Aber da du ja drauf aus bist den PC noch lange nutzen zu können, würde ich zuschlagen, jedoch würde ich dann nur mit einer sehr guten Kühlung an übertackten denken

edit: ok, ich war zu langsam...


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

eigentlich habe ich nicht vor meine zukünftige Cpu zu übertaken ...


----------



## SkastYX (7. November 2007)

Ok, dann denke ich bist du mit dem Q6600 auf der richtigen seite, bei diesem "kleinen" Preis ist es auch nicht ganz so schlimm wenn man in 1/1.5 jahren die cpu aufrüstet.


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

mhm,
ok, 
also 8800 GT und Q6600, und das ist auch im Rahmen von 1100 bei z.B. arlt.com möglich ?


----------



## SkastYX (7. November 2007)

beides jeweils für etwa 250 wenn ich mich nicht irre
und für 600 kriegst du locker den Rest wie Board und Ram


----------



## Malkav85 (8. November 2007)

Na ja, nen Komplett PC kaufen ist immer so ne Sache...meist sparen die am RAM und am Mainboard.

Ich persönlich würde jedem zu einem PC raten, anstatt zu einem Laptop. Denn Laptops haben nur einen Vorteil und der ist die Mobilität und der "integrierte Monitor"...mehr Vorteile wollen mir nicht einfallen.

Der Nachteil eines Laptops: teuer, kaum Aufrüstmöglichkeiten, geringe Akkulaufzeit (und bei Stromkabel entfällt der Vorteil "mobil"), erst bei sehr hohem Preis spieletauglich, Tastatur gewöhnungsbedürftig, keine Maus.

Zum Thema Komplettrechner: Für 1000 Euro bekommst du locker ne 8800 GT, nen Q6600 und ein gutes Mainboard. RAM würd ich dir 4 GB empfehlen und Vista Ultimate 64 bit. Das Restgeld für eine gutes Gehäuse und nen Monitor.

Festplatten kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt. 250GB für 50 Euro  Seagate oder Samsung...von Maxtor oder Hitachi hingegen rate ich dir ab. Laut und schlechte Leistungen (persönliche Erfahrung über 7 Jahre hinweg)


----------

